# Uber rating keep dropping recently.



## Skyfall (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all
I have been keeping my eyes on my weekly rating report for weeks. And most of them above 4.7 rating. I don't know why my rating still keep dropping down. From 4.76 to 4.70 now.OMG.


----------



## whyza (Jul 13, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> Hi all
> I have been keeping my eyes on my weekly rating report for weeks. And most of them above 4.7 rating. I don't know why my rating still keep dropping down. From 4.76 to 4.70 now.OMG.


...sky will not fall on your head,do not worry,foober needs drivers before X-mass...;-)),you will be right...


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

You are a crap driver


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Skyfall, your overall rating is based on your last 500 rides if you have completed at least that number. 

I wonder if a possible explanation is that the number of rides dropping out of the calculation were five-star rides that have not always been replaced by an equal number of five-star rides.


----------

